# Course Review - The Jubilee course at St.Andrews



## Paul_Stewart (Aug 5, 2010)

Next up on my trip was the Jubilee Course, the No.3 course on the St.Andrews Links and played late afternoon/early evening.

The course is located to the right of the 2nd through 6th holes of the Old Course as you look away from the town.  Both the Jubilee and New Courses have their own clubhouse which is to the right of the 2nd tee on the Old and they run parallel to each other.

The layout is traditional links going out from the clubhouse to the edge of the Eden Estuary and then after a short loop, returning back to the original point.

Everything you expect from a St.Andrews links is here, undulating fairways, sloping greens and pot bunkers, although not to the same extremes as you would find on the New Course for example.

The front nine plays a lot easier with shorter par 4s than the back, a couple of par fives, the 3rd being a lot longer and harder than the 6th, and then a really tough par three at 192 yards to end the outward half, an elevated green with both the tee shot and putting surface at the mercy of the wind.

Back-to-back par fives at 11 and 12 will give you at least one decent birdie chance depending on the wind direction and then the course shows its teeth on the return home with par being a good score at any of the final six holes.

Donald Steel did a revamp on the course a few years back and 15 is a hole that he is particularly proud of that I think is just out of character.  It's a tight drive with high gorse to the right, and then a shot of 120-140 yards across a valley to a green with huge mounds to the right and a fall off area to the left  It just doesn't seem right for a true links course.

The cost of playing the Jubilee is Â£65 but you can get three and seven-day tickets at the Links Trust which covers all courses except the Old.  It is worth playing but is definitely the No.3 course there.

You don't get a choice of tees to play from on this course either. There are markers and a large divot box on each tee and those are the tees of the day.  The Eden, Strathryum and Castle courses allow you to play from the back but not the Old, New or Jubilee.

The total yardage from the very back would be 6,805 yards but it generally plays to about 6,300 when you are out there during the week.


----------

